# Scrap office phones



## davetheman (Jul 19, 2011)

Someone just approached me with 5 skids full of old avaya office phones that they need disposed of..
I am fairly new to gold refining and have never dealt with office phones like this.
Is there anything in these phones worth collecting?


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't know how many phones are in a skid, but a lot of anything is usually worth something to someone. Even if you can't extract anything from it, you might be able to make a couple bucks. I'm sure you're already on it, but try a scrap broker. If you can pull anything of value from these phones, be sure to post a pic! Good luck!


----------



## joem (Jul 19, 2011)

I have found some office phones have a small board ( 1x2) that does have some visible gold. The wires are good for copper, trimmed wire ends coulds get you .20 a pound as shredded or even plated rj45's can be sold on ebay, and some recyclers will pay .20 a pound for Escrap.


----------



## telenutt (Jul 20, 2011)

Dave, do you know the model numbers of the phones, as we still sell a lot of used avaya equipment and they could be worth a bit more than scrap. Thanks,


----------



## MichaelAmrs01 (Jul 21, 2011)

davetheman said:


> Someone just approached me with 5 skids full of old avaya office phones that they need disposed of..
> I am fairly new to gold refining and have never dealt with office phones like this.
> Is there anything in these phones worth collecting?



Hi,

I've a fab idea for you,you just don't worry about it, Some companies "Pace Butler" are in market which deals in old cell phones with the purpose of recycling of that phones to protect environment.You just sell your old phones to them against CASH.


----------



## davetheman (Jul 22, 2011)

Here is a photo, I think i uploaded it correctly.
Turns out there was more skids than expected. All are working units so i dont think scrapping them would be me best option.
I have 4 to 7 different models. some new in the box most are used.

Thanks Joem for the advertising idea by the way.

Model numbers 
8410b 
m2616
m2008
8411

Other model numbers too i think. they are just burried to deep in my storage now.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Open up the white ones. I just scrapped some kinda like them, had gold touchpad boards in them, and a pretty nice PCB too.


----------



## trashmaster (Jul 23, 2011)

Check the circut board behind the display screen,, 99% of the time they will be GOLD plated;;; :lol: :lol: 

The wires on the phone jack are also Gold plated;; There are many small goodies on those phones;   

If you also have the phone cords the end of the cords are also plated contacs;;; plus I sell the cords as 30% copper for $0.70 cents per lb..


----------



## davetheman (Jul 24, 2011)

I opened up one of the white m2616 phones. Has gold plating on the circuit board behind the upper display. No gold on the touchpad though. Behind the touchpad was a plastic sort of board. Here are some photos of what i found.
I will try some other models and see how they compare.


----------



## trashmaster (Jul 25, 2011)

please check the ends of the ribbon cord connecting the display board to the main board as they will be Gold plated also;;;; :lol:  

I also see that you have the cords to the phones (Gold connectors on both ends) ( not much but they are pretty in a baggie after you have an ounce or so) I clip them and sell the wire for $0.70 per lb... 

I would like to see if any of the buyers would be interrested in the boards ????   

I have around a thousand of these mixed phones..... :|


----------



## Goldwasser (Jul 26, 2011)

trashmaster said:


> please check the ends of the ribbon cord connecting the display board to the main board as they will be Gold plated also;;;; :lol:
> 
> I also see that you have the cords to the phones (Gold connectors on both ends) ( not much but they are pretty in a baggie after you have an ounce or so) I clip them and sell the wire for $0.70 per lb...
> 
> ...




I will offer you my standard motherboard rate for those boards, which at todays rate is $4.30 per pound. 

Email me at [email protected] or PM me here if you would like.

Thanks!


----------



## Bizness4you (Aug 7, 2011)

I have been able to sell old business phone before. But avaya usually has a good resell price to them. Sometime the resell values is much higher than scrap prices. If you still have them pm me the model and I can tell to sell or scrap.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll piggyback here and ask if you know anything about Telephones made in Malaysia for Allen Tel Products, Inc. Looks to be a brass ringer and a keypad with a couple of switches. Will pull one apart and try and get some photo's.


----------



## trashmaster (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi: Bizness4you and welcome to the forum,,,

I get all of my phones from a company that "Refurbishes" (I think that is spelled correct) complete telephone systems.. 
What I get has been tested and found not worth the time and money to reburbish, and i get them out of there trash in hopes to make 

a little money.. :lol: :lol: 



p.s. there is some nice gold in telephones (not much ) but with the GOLD price as it is now I will take all I can get for FREE. :lol:


----------

